# Just good ole boys



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*This is an old, old build. It was the original MPC kit released just after the TV show hit the screen.*


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I remember this model! I used to have a '69 R/T, sold it for 3 grand when I was 22  I also remember the lack of the rear notch window on this kit as well. How did MPC miss that? Nice work though, it's held up very well for a twenty something year old kit, the decals still look fresh.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Twenty year old kit??? Try closer to 30!!!! Yeehawwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Had that as well - and it also always bugged me that they had the wrong rear window on it.

The MPC Dodge Daytona kit that is out now has the '69 Charger grille included, so my guess is the vintage Daytona kit was the source for this Dukes model back in '81 or so when the series started out.


----------

